
Show HN: Service Workers and IndexedDB based IDE - simonfan
https://try.habemus.io/
======
simonfan
Hey everyone,

we've built an offline (highly experimental) version of our code editor on top
of Service Workers and IndexedDB.

Basically, the service worker intercepts all requests for /preview/ __/ *,
fetches files from the IndexedDB and passes them through a series of
express.js middleware, everything inside the browser. Live code inspection is
enabled via window + service messaging.

The most interesting concept in this project was to bring some server-side
logic into the browser, specifically into the service worker, e.g. running
css-autoprefixer through all CSS code before serving it.

Works on Chrome and FF.

